# Kevlar tires on a road bike



## Ireland1916 (Sep 12, 2012)

Hi, im new to road biking ( getting first bike next month). Considering putting kevlar tires on it as i seem to get punctures way to often on my brothers bike. As a newbie will kevlar tires do much in terms of performance seeming as they are heavier than normal tires
Thanks


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Ireland1916 said:


> Hi, im new to road biking ( getting first bike next month). Considering putting kevlar tires on it as i seem to get punctures way to often on my brothers bike. As a newbie will kevlar tires do much in terms of performance seeming as they are heavier than normal tires
> Thanks


Nah, they will be fine. You wont notice much as far as weight is concerned. 

Paul Tyson Brooks should be around in a bit to give you some advice from a Cat 1 racer. He is awesome.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Ireland1916 said:


> Hi, im new to road biking ( getting first bike next month). Considering putting kevlar tires on it as i seem to get punctures way to often on my brothers bike. As a newbie will kevlar tires do much in terms of performance seeming as they are heavier than normal tires
> Thanks


the 'kevlar' in kevlar tires generally refers to the bead of the tire being made of kevlar rather than wire. this makes the tires LIGHTER, not heavier. if you're talking about very puncture resistant tires, call them that, rather than kevlar. pretty much all 'folding' tires have kevlar beads.

jesus...how many times can i type kevlar in one post?


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Belted*



cxwrench said:


> the 'kevlar' in kevlar tires generally refers to the bead of the tire being made of kevlar rather than wire. this makes the tires LIGHTER, not heavier. if you're talking about very puncture resistant tires, call them that, rather than kevlar. pretty much all 'folding' tires have kevlar beads.
> 
> jesus...how many times can i type kevlar in one post?


There are tires on the market with Kevlar belts under the tread - put there as a flat preventer. The problem is that if it is woven Kevlar then the typical glass shard or radial tire wire will just push the threads apart and give you a puncture anyway.


----------



## RyleyinSTL (Aug 6, 2012)

If road hazards are a problem for you get a set of Conti Gatorskins with Kevlar bead (to save some weight). These tires will generally plow through anything and actually grip okay.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Ireland1916 said:


> Hi, im new to road biking ( getting first bike next month). Considering putting kevlar tires on it as i seem to get punctures way to often on my brothers bike. As a newbie will kevlar tires do much in terms of performance seeming as they are heavier than normal tires
> Thanks


It will reduce the chances getting a puncture.... depending on the tire with the kevlar reinforcement, the weight penalty may not be that much.

Think if this... you'll spend less time fixing flats and spend more time riding --- is that a performance benefit?

or are you looking more at things like rolling resistance, etc?

I'm on Continental Grand Prix 4 Seasons, 700x25c... only 240 grams ...not that bad. 
Continental Bicycle -Grand Prix 4-Season


----------



## Ireland1916 (Sep 12, 2012)

Looking at puncture resistant tires ( gatorskins), sorry for not specifying


----------



## CheapSkate (Feb 26, 2012)

I run Gatorskins on one bike and 4Seasons on the other. The 4Seasons are a bit lighter on the scales, but I can't tell any difference on the road.

I _never_ get punctures in my Gatorskins. I've done about 25k miles with 2 puncture (both my own idiot fault). But I do ride on country roads where there's little/no broken glass. I've only run the 4Seasons for about 500 miles, so too soon to tell.

I hear good things about the GP4000s which is a true lightweight race tyre but has a good puncture protection system. But I've not used them - I'm too conservative.

I hate punctures so much, I would ride anything to avoid them.


----------



## roadnut (Sep 11, 2012)

*gatorskins*

My group has 0ne guy that rides gators and he has not ahd a flat since I have been riding with them,


----------



## ecub (Sep 2, 2011)

I use Bontrager Hard Case Plus tires, which have Triple flat protection: Puncture, cut AND pinch resistance


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Not sure when I switched to Gator Skins, but they've been very durable.


----------

